# Zanesville Ohio Scraping Class forming for August 2-6, 208



## Richard King 2 (May 2, 2018)

Just letting you know We are organizing a class to be held at John Saunders (NYC CNC on You Tube) machine shop for August.  We already have 2 signed up.  I have it listed on Ebay also.   You can see all sorts of info on my classes on You Tube , search "Richard King Scraping" .  I will introduce you to hand, power handscraping.  Basic machine rebuilding trick of the trade.   Send me a private message with your email info and I'll send you some info.   Thanks.  Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 27, 2018)

We have 2 students so far.   If your interested and am wondering what you will learn, click these  These are from 3 students who took the same class..











or


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 2, 2018)

It sounds as if we will be having a Forum member coming.  How about a few more.      Rich


----------



## ddickey (Jun 2, 2018)

Boy I'd sure like to but I'm only 25 miles from you. Looks like I'll have to travel 800 miles to take the class. 
How many do you need to make it happen?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 2, 2018)

We're planning on doing something in MN too sooner then later.   Probably at a customers shop because my pole barn is a storage shed now.  No machines or shop related accept my hand tools,  a drill press and a SB lathe...lol.  Have to decide to either buy some machines  or use some ones shop.  When I sold all my machines I wasn't planning on doing anything in MN accept service calls, travel or work in customers shops.   Now Alex my Son is involved I may start to do more rebuilding.   He and I repaired a lathe last week at a shop in St. Paul.  I plan on retiring for good in January of 2020, so buying something to tool up a shop seems a bit insane.  We can stay busy traveling  and teaching inside others shops,  in USA and abroad.

2 years ago I had a fellow in Duluth step forward to host a class and we didn't get enough, did one in St Paul 3 years ago in a small shop and did one in Minnetonka 4 years ago inside a 3 car garage.   So if someone volunteers a MN shop we can do one if we get enough students.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 14, 2018)

We are still looking for students for this class.    Should be a pleasant surprise and fun...but hard work


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 16, 2018)

We still have room for a few more students and now we are accepting daily students.   1 and 2 days will just give you a taste.  3 days and you can learn  to hand scape, level a machine,  how to 1/2 moon oil flake, scrape Turcite, test and scrape a tapered and flat gib.   
Shoot me a note at Richard@Handscraping.com


----------

